# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Тестовый файл

## ALev

Здравствуйте!

Я для тестирования производительности компьютера задействую скрипт собственного изготовления. При его работе, вначале создаётся пустой файл, а затем он копируется несколько раз.
Я обратил внимание на то, что система и антивирус "не вникают" в его содержание, вне зависимости от его расширения.
Прошу подсказать, какой следовало бы ввести заголовок в файле, чтобы антивирус им "заинтересовался", но не распознавал бы как вирус? При этом следует иметь ввиду, что размер файла может сильно изменяться.
Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

Шансов заинтересовать антивирусную защиту, неплохо использовать канонично составленные файлы.
Хотя, опыты показали, что на простое копирование большинство защит не реагирует. 
Разве что сделать нестандартный заголовок. 
 Проще взять готовый исполняемый файл, поработать над ним в hex-редакторе. Если файл будет похож на "целый", и выглядеть странно, то есть еще шанс заставить антивирус "попыхтеть", раскручивая его в эмуляторе. Но, сделать это случайной правкой - маловероятно.
 Технически проще упаковать файл экзотическим (или не очень) упаковщиком (не путать с архиватором). Тогда антивирь будет тратить время на распаковку, что скажется на производительности.

----------

